

Rich Californians balk at limits: ‘We’re not all equal when it comes to water’ - remarkEon
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/rich-californians-youll-have-to-pry-the-hoses-from-our-cold-dead-hands/2015/06/13/fac6f998-0e39-11e5-9726-49d6fa26a8c6_story.html

======
dsfyu404ed
The author quoted someone as saying “California used to be the land of
opportunity and freedom...It’s slowly becoming the land of one group telling
everybody else how they think everybody should live their lives.”

The person must have been living under one heck of a rock.

------
kstenerud
Yeah, though it sucks to be them, anyone with half a brain would have seen
this drought coming a mile away and done something to mitigate its effects.

Didn't see it coming? Though shit. This is the new reality. Deal with it.

